# Dragon-head Katydid



## orionmystery (Aug 25, 2014)

Up close with a Dragon Head Katydid. A male Lesina sp. (IDed with the help of Ming Kai Tan) Selangor, Malaysia.


Lesina sp. IMG_3109 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lesina sp. IMG_3124 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lesina sp. IMG_3104 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lesina sp. IMG_3116 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lesina sp. IMG_3084 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lesina sp. IMG_3087 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More Orthopterans of Malaysia: Orthopterans of Malaysia | Up Close with Nature


----------



## greybeard (Aug 26, 2014)

spectacular.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)

Outstanding!!  How large is this guy?


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





tirediron said:


> Outstanding!!  How large is this guy?





greybeard said:


> spectacular.



Thank you, JacaRanda, tirediron, greybeard. 

tirediron - this guy was about 8cm long.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 28, 2014)

I love the first one! So ............... Nominated for the POTM!!!!:hail::hail::hail:
August POTM Nomination Thread - Page 2


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 29, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> I love the first one! So ............... Nominated for the POTM!!!!:hail::hail::hail:
> August POTM Nomination Thread - Page 2



Thank you very much, Gallagher. Much appreciated


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 29, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I love the first one! So ............... Nominated for the POTM!!!!:hail::hail::hail:
> ...



It's a great photo!


----------



## lambertpix (Aug 29, 2014)

Remarkable job!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 30, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...



Thanks again, Gallagher 



lambertpix said:


> Remarkable job!



Thank you, lambertpix.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice shots.  Very sharp.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 30, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice shots.  Very sharp.



Thank you, Alan.


----------



## Jerry Spidell (Sep 13, 2014)

Very sweet shots of a very bizarre critter. I dont see that in the Midwest.


----------



## ilscuro (Sep 13, 2014)

that's a weird looking creature, great capture


----------



## baturn (Sep 13, 2014)

Great shots of a strange looking bug. At 8 cm. I guess it's really to big to be called a bug.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2014)

Jerry Spidell said:


> Very sweet shots of a very bizarre critter. I dont see that in the Midwest.



Thanks, Jerry. I go deep into the forest to find these.



ilscuro said:


> that's a weird looking creature, great capture



Thanks, ilscuro.



baturn said:


> Great shots of a strange looking bug. At 8 cm. I guess it's really to big to be called a bug.



Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 18, 2014)

My first time on here since I got my first DSLR last November and what's one of the first things I see? These Fantastic shots of a very interesting critter. The DoF , clarity and richness is unreal. Outstanding


----------



## greybeard (Sep 18, 2014)

I would love to see a video of you going wherever you go to get these fantastic shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 18, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> My first time on here since I got my first DSLR last November and what's one of the first things I see? These Fantastic shots of a very interesting critter. The DoF , clarity and richness is unreal. Outstanding



Thank you, flyextreme 



greybeard said:


> I would love to see a video of you going wherever you go to get these fantastic shots.


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm curious about your equipment and lighting..?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 19, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> I'm curious about your equipment and lighting..?



40D, 60mm F2, 270EX diffused with a giant concave diffuser which looks something like this (for small - for MPE65) but way bigger.

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah! That explains quite a bit. I have seen a few other versions of similar concave designs that have produced results much like yours. I am still trying to dial in my Speedlite/softbox set up. It can be a pain to readjust the bracket when needed. I'm shooting 1:1 97% of the time but, when I change from my 105 to the 180 or even the 150, it all has to be retuned (so to speak).

My next question would be, what software do you use?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 19, 2014)

Concave Diffuser is the brainchild of my friend SteB1: Flickr: steb1's Photostream

I started using concave diffuser since March, 2010, i.e as soon as I found out about Stephen's concave diffueser idea. Since then, a lot of macro photographers have successfully copied the same idea, with or without acknowledgement.

I use CS6 to process my raw images.


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2014)

Wowzers!!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Wowzers!!


Thats what she said.....


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 20, 2014)

mishele said:


> Wowzers!!



Thanks, Mishele.



sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Wowzers!!
> ...



Thanks, Sean.


----------

